# there is kayak fishing and then there is KAYAK FISHING



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Just saw this and can only imagine what it would be like http://www.grindtv.com/outdoor/excursions/post/kayak-fishing-record-set-with-1247-pound-shark/


----------



## kayakfishingutah (Sep 6, 2014)

Modern day Viking. Not much of a fighter, but still awesome.


----------

